# Breeding group of horsefields. Advice please



## The caretaker (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello everyone 
I am new to keeping a breeding group of horsefield tortoise I have only had these since April this year.
My question is do I separate the males from the females after they have mated or do I just keep them together all the time.i normally separate the males if the females start digging a nest.I have 3 females and 2 males. I look forward to your replies on your advice and opinions.
Derek


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello Derek


----------



## The caretaker (Oct 17, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Jodie (Oct 17, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I am also fairly new at this. I had a 1.3 group this summer, and I watched them very carefully for any problems. I also removed the male when a female was nesting, if he was bothering her. That was the only time I separated them though.


----------



## The caretaker (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks. That's only time I separated the males if they were pestering the nesting females. I look forward from hearing advice from other breeders opinions as well. As I am new at this all advice would be most welcome. Thank you


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 17, 2015)

It really depends upon how big their habitat is. My Russians live outside year round (except they hibernate indoors), in a pretty large (for the number of tortoises in there) yard. I don't separate them.

But if your habitat is not very big, then I think you should separate them.


----------



## The caretaker (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks for your advice Yvonne


----------

